# Hmmm...



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nearly a half hour long, but if you will watch for 5 minutes, you will watch it all. This was released on December 21, 2020. This shows the extreme importance of the upcoming Georgia runoffs.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I’ll be glad when every commercial is not a political one.....it’s absolutley incredible the amount of ads that are running hourly....


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Sums a lot up in less than 30 minutes.

As Christians we have strength through the Lord for what is coming, and it is coming. Whether the return of the Lord for His church or increased troubles of a sin cursed world, we are in the midst of times like most of us have never seen.

We have been blessed to live in a civilized society with laws based on Biblical truths. It has worked quite well but basic decency is disappearing. With the Lord's help, we can get back law and order, but only through Him.

Each and every one of us need to be building and strengthening our relationship with the Lord.

Shelia


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I watched the entire thing, was quite intriguing for sure. I have an absolute HATRED for communism and all it stands for. My Dad worked with a refugee from Hungary who fled when the Russkies showed up. His family had farmed but after Communism came to power they became caretakers on their own land. Laslo/Lazlo (not sure on spelling) said the sheer and utter despair he saw in his brothers and father in later years was horrific to see. You had nothing and were worth nothing. The oligarchs controlled all and you were dispensable. Hungary was known for their beautiful wild horses. After the Iron Curtain fell, Soviets placed land mines at the borders to keep people from fleeing. Laslo and his Brothers in Law would stampede these horses across the mine fields so those trying to flee could do so.

Laslo said if he could talk to these people supporting communism for 1 hour he would change their mind.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They call it “democratic socialism” nowadays but it leads to the same end result, communism and a loss of liberty and freedom, of humanity and religion, and of dignity and respect.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

RockyHill said:


> We have been blessed to live in a civilized society with laws based on Biblical truths. It has worked quite well but basic decency is disappearing. With the Lord's help, we can get back law and order, but only through Him.


Or, as John Adams said: "Our Constitution was made only for a moral and religious people. It is wholly inadequate to the government of any other."


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Robert Cahaly from the Trafalgar Group, now says republicans have to win election by 3.7 points to in Georgia to make up for democrat cheating.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well fellers, we are now controlled at the federal level by the socialists (or worse).

Assoff and Warlock both won. 
52 states, check

pack the courts with liberal judges, check

free everything, check

Chuck Schumer runs the senate! OUCH

higher taxes, ugh!

Stacey Abrams looks like a shoe-in for national Democratic Party strategist


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

What is concerning is that the GA Secretary of State's office is not publishing election results on their website. All we are getting is the so-called "news media" talking heads mouthing off.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Thought I'd post something from the other protest thread here after watching the news this afternoon.

PaulN, on 31 May 2020 - 10:30 AM, said:





PaulN said:


> An actual tweet from the president:
> 
> " I can't stand back & watch this happen to a great American City, Minneapolis. A total lack of leadership. Either the very weak Radical Left Mayor, Jacob Frey, get his act together and bring the City under control, or I will send in the National Guard & get the job done right....."


And if you do send in the National Guard Mr. President, give them live ammo and the authority to use deadly force to protect themselves, law-abiding citizens, and property. I was reading an article about the riots of the 60's and even into the 70's where the mayors and governors issued "shoot to kill" orders. Amazing how quickly the criminal element loses interest when met with force.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is a sad time. I try not to think about it.....just quietly go about my business and enjoy my days under the sun.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, I guess it is now official. GA is lost. The Democrats have figured out the formula they need to win statewide elections. In two years, look for a black Governor as well as a black Secretary of State in GA. They will conspire to squelch any attempt at voter reform and GA will turn permanently Blue.

A couple of election maps tells the story. One shows the margin of victory and the second shows the county by county results.









On another note, it is interesting to see how the so-called "news media" reported the events yesterday. For the past two years, they have called Antifa and Black Lives Matter riots "Mostly Peaceful Protests" as they burn buildings, attack drivers, and attack police with fireworks, molotov cocktails, and other assorted weapons. How many times have we read where a "White Police Officer Kills Unarmed Black Man"?

Yesterday, Ashli Babbit, an Air Force veteran who served about 14 years in the Air Force, Air National Guard, etc, including deployment in Afghanistan, was shot and killed as she tried to climb over a barricade inside the Capitol Building. It was stupid on her part and should be rightly condemned for her actions. She appeared to be unarmed and not attacking anyone, just trying to climb over a barricade. Not really relevant, but interesting when compared to events over the past few years, she was shot by a black police officer. The headlines? "Capitol Police Shoot Trump Rioter".

And finally, we are to believe this idiot came all the way from Arizona, made his way through thousands of people, capitol police, and was allowed to go to the House Chambers and sit in the Speaker's chair?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

RockmartGA said:


> Well, I guess it is now official. GA is lost. The Democrats have figured out the formula they need to win statewide elections. In two years, look for a black Governor as well as a black Secretary of State in GA. They will conspire to squelch any attempt at voter reform and GA will turn permanently Blue.
> 
> A couple of election maps tells the story. One shows the margin of victory and the second shows the county by county results.
> 
> ...


What played out in GA was bizarre. In the last week leading up to the election, Kemp & Ratburger wouldn't campaign for Perdue and Loeffler. Kemp is a toolbag. 
It almost appears like Stacey Abrams has something on Kemp. Like she made a deal with him not to expose him if he showed little support for Trump or the republican elections in GA. 
And what about all those suitcases of ballots and the democrat caught shoving the same ballots in the machine over & over like thousands of stolen ballots?

We all just supposesta whistle past the graveyard and act like voter fraud WASNT caught on camera?

Anyone going to jail for voter fraud? Or is Kemp going to let them all go?


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Kemp is a toolbag.


Yep, to say he has been a disappointment is an understatement. I remember a few of his campaign ads when he ran for governor. Played up the "aw shucks, I'm just a good 'ol country boy" routine. Basically, he is a weasel in a flannel shirt and jeans...

(266) So Conservative - YouTube

From Wikipedia:

In April 2019, Kemp signed legislation into law addressing some criticisms that arose from the contested 2018 election; the new law provides that polling places cannot be changed 60 days before an election, that county election officials cannot reject absentee ballots because of mismatched signatures, and that a voter whose voter registration application information does not match other government databases will not be removed from the voter rolls for this reason.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

RockmartGA said:


> Yep, to say he has been a disappointment is an understatement. I remember a few of his campaign ads when he ran for governor. Played up the "aw shucks, I'm just a good 'ol country boy" routine. Basically, he is a weasel in a flannel shirt and jeans...
> 
> (266) So Conservative - YouTube
> 
> ...


Kind of in lockstep with (Gov) what Stacey Abrams wants, right? 
That's what leads me to believe they made a back room deal. I mean how could he do all that and not campaign for Perdue & Loeffler in such an important senate election?

Anyway, looks like 1 party rule for a long, long time. Could be a generation before we are able to legitimize elections and restore freedom of speech and expression again. 
Millions of people from around the world came to America claiming political asylum and now democrats in federal government are trying to silence their opposition through censorship, cancel culture and domestic terrorism.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

So I hear all your concerns about your loss of freedoms....so be specific....what is it that you can not do?

Really...what is it that you are prohibited from doing.?

Yes i know...you do not want to wear a mask...then why are you not protesting the laws that say you must wear clothing in the supermarket? Surely that is as big an impact on of your freedoms.

So you should be able to flush fresh cow shit from your feed lot into the drinking water of your fellow citizens 30 miles down stream? Very Christian.!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Edd in KY said:


> So I hear all your concerns about your loss of freedoms....so be specific....what is it that you can not do?
> 
> Really...what is it that you are prohibited from doing.?
> 
> ...


Whoa!!! I wear a mask everywhere I am required to.
However, there IS a loss of freedom when big tech censors speech and takes the position of an EDITOR on social media. If you don't see that, you have not been paying attention. You see, when Twitter censors and edits conservatives and they all leave and go to Parler, everyone loses, even dumbacrats. They lose because instead of sharing ideas one one platform, the arena of ideas becomes an echo chamber of just ONE idea. 
Looking at the promises of the incoming administration, they ARE promising losses of freedoms of owning firearms and internal combustion powered vehicles. Have you read the green new deal? The incoming administration is promising BIG changes to America. 
If my college age children have to hide that they are Republicans for fear of being thrown off their college sports teams, do they have freedom of expression, Edd in Ky? 
There's my kids' specific loss of freedom for you. My kids cannot be accepted on their teams if they say they are republican. 
You down with that???

Who here is flushing cow shit into drinking water?


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Robert Cahaly from the Trafalgar Group, now says republicans have to win election by 3.7 points to in Georgia to make up for democrat cheating.


IF aman goes to court and says that his business partner cheated and stole from him, the judge will ask him for proof. Facts, details, records. If you are the business partner, you will sure hope that the judge will not decide you are guilty without the actual proof. Trump has been asked over and over to show some proof. None so far. 60 requests...0 proof.
So you expect the judge to rule for Trump based on what?: Is that the kind of justice you expect for you and your family...guilty without proof? You can not expect reversal without proof. Trump had the power of the entire federal judicial system to insure a free and fair election, if there was cheating why did they not find it and prove it? You mean Barr cheated? Get real.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Whoa!!! I wear a mask everywhere I am required to.
> However, there IS a loss of freedom when big tech censors speech and takes the position of an EDITOR on social media. If you don't see that, you have not been paying attention. You see, when Twitter censors and edits conservatives and they all leave and go to Parler, everyone loses, even dumbacrats. They lose because instead of sharing ideas one one platform, the arena of ideas becomes an echo chamber of just ONE idea.
> Looking at the promises of the incoming administration, they ARE promising losses of freedoms of owning firearms and internal combustion powered vehicles. Have you read the green new deal? The incoming administration is promising BIG changes to America.
> If my college age children have to hide that they are Republicans for fear of being thrown off their college sports teams, do they have freedom of expression, Edd in Ky?
> ...


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

If my college age children have to hide that they are Republicans for fear of being thrown off their college sports teams, do they have freedom of expression,

Whoa , talk about a leap. So you think that Republican kids will be thrown off sports teams...Now that is paranoia!

Yes Des Moines water is being polluted by farms up- steam. People that actually read newspapers and listen to radio are aware of the issue.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Edd in KY said:


> IF aman goes to court and says that his business partner cheated and stole from him, the judge will ask him for proof. Facts, details, records. If you are the business partner, you will sure hope that the judge will not decide you are guilty without the actual proof. Trump has been asked over and over to show some proof. None so far. 60 requests...0 proof.
> So you expect the judge to rule for Trump based on what?: Is that the kind of justice you expect for you and your family...guilty without proof? You can not expect reversal without proof. Trump had the power of the entire federal judicial system to insure a free and fair election, if there was cheating why did they not find it and prove it? You mean Barr cheated? Get real.


I think there is substantial proof in PA. You see Edd, the PA Supreme Court cannot make changes to election rules without an act of PA congressional approval. Act 77 of 2019 provisions conflict with Article VII section XIV of the Pennsylvania Constitution. 
We all saw the cheating in GA. You'd have to be blind not to see it. 
I believe someday in the future, we will see there is no way Joe Biden got 80 million real votes. We already know social media scammed the American public into thinking Trump was down 16% in Wisconsin, when in fact it was a dead heat. That's social media unfairly setting a tone of a landslide for democrats. Wonder how many Wisconsin Republicans didn't vote because of social media voter manipulation?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Edd in KY said:


> If my college age children have to hide that they are Republicans for fear of being thrown off their college sports teams, do they have freedom of expression,
> 
> Whoa , talk about a leap. So you think that Republican kids will be thrown off sports teams...Now that is paranoia!
> 
> Yes Des Moines water is being polluted by farms up- steam. People that actually read newspapers and listen to radio are aware of the issue.


It has already happened. It's not paranoia. It's not a "leap", either.

If I were to allow you to talk to my daughter, in less than 2 minutes, she would easily explain to you that her coach is definitely not a republican and if you express any views of being republican, you won't see the field and you'll probably be pushed off the team. 
She had to attend team "Black Lives Matter" zoom meetings. They were mandatory. Miss one of those meetings. and you are punished or could be off the team.

It's a major D-1 university. She talks to other girls recruited to other colleges and most have similar rules.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

Well in this state, where the college coaches are by far the highest paid people in the state...one makes $8 million a year, another was paid $34 million on a 5 year contract, but fired for supplying hookers to 18 year old recruits, the best players play. We win games regardless and would play Adolph Hitler if he could score. 
Winning is everything, politics is nothing.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Edd in KY said:


> Well in this state, where the college coaches are by far the highest paid people in the state...one makes $8 million a year, another was paid $34 million on a 5 year contract, but fired for supplying hookers to 18 year old recruits, the best players play. We win games regardless and would play Adolph Hitler if he could score.
> Winning is everything, politics is nothing.


Ok well that's a different subject, but not all sports you are talking about are about winning at all costs. Sure winning is important at UofK or Louisville basketball, but other more programs are committed to their social justice warrior BS. As a parent, it's nauseating. Trust me, I'm living it with both my kids.

Every major D-1 university will have at least 20 teams. The lesser attended and almost completely un-funded programs are where this nonsense is really getting crazy. 
My daughters team plays against Louisville. Louisville's team is actually now allowing males to play on their women's field hockey team. 
Yes, you read that right, my daughter has to compete against another team with MEN because of "inclusiveness" and new more liberal rules regarding college sports.

Do you think men should be able to compete on women's teams against other women? 
It's happening.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I think there is substantial proof in PA. You see Edd, the PA Supreme Court cannot make changes to election rules without an act of PA congressional approval. Act 77 of 2019 provisions conflict with Article VII section XIV of the Pennsylvania Constitution. But they did!
> We all saw the cheating in GA. You'd have to be blind not to see it.
> I believe someday in the future, we will see there is no way Joe Biden got 80 million real votes. We already know social media scammed the American public into thinking Trump was down 16% in Wisconsin, when in fact it was a dead heat. That's social media unfairly setting a tone of a landslide for democrats. Wonder how many Wisconsin Republicans didn't vote because of social media voter manipulation?


I have voted red for 45 years. But with my age and covid i was not going to stand in line to vote. I am a registered Republican. I was able to vote absentee due to a late change in the rules, so i did not need an "excuse" to get an absentee ballot. So are you saying my vote was fraudulent and should not have been counted"? Our state legislature did not meet after Feb 2020. If dead people voted, or bogus votes were counted that is fraud. If legitimate registered voters voted absentee, how can you disenfranchise us due to covid?

On your second point if voters are too dumb to vote because of the polls, that is the dumb voters fault, not the media. I vote regardless of what the polls forecast and always have.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Edd in KY said:


> I have voted red for 45 years. But with my age and covid i was not going to stand in line to vote. I am a registered Republican. I was able to vote absentee due to a late change in the rules, so i did not need an "excuse" to get an absentee ballot. So are you saying my vote was fraudulent and should not have been counted"? Our state legislature did not meet after Feb 2020. If dead people voted, or bogus votes were counted that is fraud. If legitimate registered voters voted absentee, how can you disenfranchise us due to covid?
> 
> On your second point if voters are too dumb to vote because of the polls, that is the dumb voters fault, not the media. I vote regardless of what the polls forecast and always have.


Edd, its very easy to see people influenced by social media every day. I mean really? You don't see the influence the news outlets and social media have on peoples behavior? I mean crap people take their marching orders from these clowns millions of times a day.
Besides, you are avoiding the question: Do you approve of news media purposely, knowingly reporting one candidate 16% behind when they were not? They also had the election a toss-up in Florida and Ohio. They said Texas would turn blue. 
Is that fair? Do I have the right to complain about that in my country? Or should I just allow anything the government or media says or does as perfectly fine because we have it better than Botswana? 
You attacked us for

1. complaining, even though we have it better than other countries.

2. dumping cow crap into drinking water.

I maintain we have a constitutional right to complain under articles of the 1st amendment, freedom of speech.

I am not aware of anyone on HT dumping cow crap into drinking water.

You definitely are out of line and should apologize for making that accusation.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Edd in KY said:


> So I hear all your concerns about your loss of freedoms....so be specific....what is it that you can not do?
> Really...what is it that you are prohibited from doing.?
> Yes i know...you do not want to wear a mask...then why are you not protesting the laws that say you must wear clothing in the supermarket? Surely that is as big an impact on of your freedoms.
> So you should be able to flush fresh cow shit from your feed lot into the drinking water of your fellow citizens 30 miles down stream? Very Christian.!


Nothing YET Edd, but give it a little time and you will soon find out, the new admin is not even installed yet 
speech is already being censored by big tech......
Wearing a diaper on your face is not the same as wearing clothing, that's a very poor analogy. But why should I wear a mask? I've had it, so I'm not a carrier..... if I had the vaccine, I'm not a carrier....so remind me....why do I have to wear one? Oh, because one of the "experts" said that this virus (unlike previous viruses) could be transmitted via folks that are asymptomatic.....most all viruses that we've had couldn't be transmitted via those people because the viral load was so small that shedding the virus was nearly impossible. But this virus, and it's the only one so far if you were to believe it, is much different. You can be a super carrier and be asymptomatic according to the "experts". Btw those are the same "experts" that said you didn't need to wear one, they only protect the user from spreading....huh? So these damn masks have a Check valve installed that allows for one way passage of the virus? It's all so damn absurd that it's implausable.
No doubt this virus can kill you graveyard dead, but so do many other ailments, it's why my father and grandfather always preached about the importance of being ready, "that sand will run out one day and we never know when that might be" to that I would always think "everyone wants to go to heaven but nobody wants to go right now "
If there is one lesson to be gleaned from this pandemic, it's our complete loss of faith. We really need to get back our faith. Faith in the Lord and faith in mankind. The latter is very trying.....
Moreover, I've been thinking about the division in the country.....there are so many dividing lines trying to be drawn. Democrat, Republican....white, "people of color" (except Asians ) masks, all lines of division and I don't think it unintentional. But what I think we could be seeing is the fruition of the effects of social media on society....hiding behind the anonymity of your computer seems to bring out the worst in people. Kindness, and civility are replaced by meanness and discourse. I don't have a Facebook acct, no Twitter, my space or anything else. I participate in a few forums that are of interest to me but none of it is forwarded to my phone, I don't need the distractions, and I don't give a damn what you ate for supper or what you have planned for the next day, I just really could care less and don't see what anyone else would care about my dog dying......my thoughts.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Edd in KY said:


> So I hear all your concerns about your loss of freedoms....so be specific....what is it that you can not do?
> 
> Really...what is it that you are prohibited from doing.?


Ok, I'll bite....


If you are a business owner, can you hire who you want to?
If you are a landlord with more than ten properties, can you rent to who you want to?
Remember Trump's "bump stock ban"? One day, two guys in Texas had a warehouse full of legal products. Stroke of the pen and they had to destroy millions of dollars worth of product without compensation or they were felons.
Speaking of the 2nd Amendment, I can have a perfectly legal product in one state, cross a state line, and am now a criminal.
What about the property owners in Seattle (or was it Portland?), who could not use their property, or run their businesses, because the city government ALLOWED anarchists to occupy a large segment of the city.
Speaking of COVID, do you own rental property? The government has decreed that I cannot evict a tenant for non-payment of rent. They keep extending and extending the deadline. It's gone from June 2020, to August, to November, to December 31, and now, I think they extended through February 2021.
Your kid applies to a public college. That college, which is subsidized with taxpayer money, can admit a lesser qualified student ahead of your child due to an arbitrary affirmative action quota.
Let's say you are a teacher. You go on vacation and post a picture of yourself having a glass of wine. The school district terminates your employment because of this.

Our loss of freedoms is like a death by 10,000 cuts. A snip here, a snip there, and soon, we no longer remember the freedoms that we had.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I just tried to watch the video again,(listed on the first post of this thread), and here is the message I get: "*This video has been removed for violating YouTube's community guidelines*". That sounds like censorship to me.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

RockmartGA said:


> Ok, I'll bite....
> 
> 
> If you are a business owner, can you hire who you want to?
> ...


Our election was manipulated in a death by 10,000 cuts, too. A snip here and a snip there in 4 or 5 states and we no longer have the government we had.


----------

